# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Russian language lessons via Skype or in St.Petersburg

## Russian_language

Hello! Привет!   ::  
I'm a qualified (MA) and experienced Russian language tutor (native speaker)  
I would be delighted to offer one-to-one Russian language tuition to determined learners, who are eager to build up their current knowledge or to start from scratch, and who are committed to achieving a certain level in a very short time, from beginner level to extensive.  
My professional focus is on improving communication skills using fast-track techniques. The pace of my training is intensive and dynamic with focus on developing grammar, vocabulary, fluency and how to use the language in authentic situations 
I offer the following:  
• Lessons for all levels 
• Exam preparation 
• Intensive course aimed at advanced learners who wish to improve their spoken and listening comprehension 
• Cross-cultural communication training aims to provide learner with in-depth strategic knowledge of cultural sensitivities 
• Proofreading of essays, dissertations, course works, reports, etc. to academic level of Russian    
If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me 
Prices: 18 EUR for 1 lesson (60min) via Skype
All materials are included.  
Visit my website: ABC-Russian 
Skype: lingva (dot) media

----------

